# EOS-1D X & EOS-1D C Cold Weather Autofocus Issues



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 3, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/04/eos-1d-x-eos-1d-c-cold-weather-autofocus-issues/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/04/eos-1d-x-eos-1d-c-cold-weather-autofocus-issues/">Tweet</a></div>
We have been notified about a known issue within Canon on the Canon EOS-1D X and Canon EOS-1D C camera bodies and sometimes not autofocusing in cold weather situations. I have <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=14335.0" target="_blank">read about the issues on our own forum</a> as well as on others.</p>
<p>Below is an explanation of the issue we’ve received from an anonymous source, though no official service advisory has been issued by Canon.</p>
<div title="Page 1">
<p><strong>Symptom:

</strong>Camera “does not autofocus”, “does not search in AF”, or “does not focus in AF search” depending on the reporter or the camera settings; specifically, the focus cannot be achieved in low temperatures (under 0 degree Celsius).</p>
<p><em>* Although there has been no reported occurrence on the EOS-1D C, the mechanical structure of the Mirror Box Ass’y is the same as the EOS-1DX, so the EOS-1D C is included in the affected product.</em></p>
<div title="Page 1">
<p><strong>Cause:

</strong>This phenomenon is due to the Locking Claw of the Sub Mirror (mirror for AF) going over the Locking Pin. The Sub Mirror’s angle becomes deviated and the light rays for AF does not fall on the AF sensors, causing the “does not autofocus” phenomenon.</p>
<div id="attachment_16291" style="width: 585px" class="wp-caption alignnone"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/1dxcold.jpg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-16291" alt="EOS-1D X Mirrorbox Phenomenon in Cold Weather | Pre January 2013" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/1dxcold-575x356.jpg" width="575" height="356" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">EOS-1D X Mirrorbox Phenomenon in Cold Weather | Pre January 2013</p></div>
<div title="Page 2">
<p><strong>Service of Affected Product:

</strong>To control the torque, the process to check the Locking Claw’s going over torque of Locking Pin has been newly incorporated. (From production on January 24)</p>
<div title="Page 2">
<p><strong>Repair Procedure:

</strong>Handling of units in question: If the user complains about this specific phenomenon (does not autofocus in low temperature), replace the Mirror Box Ass’y with the ones to be shipped in the future (CY3-1661-010 or CY3-1687-010).</p>
<p><em><strong>Handling of general repairs: If the user does not mention this phenomenon, please handle as normal repair.</strong></em></p>
<p>The line directly above is of great concern to me. If you bought one of the earlier EOS-1D X cameras and live in a warm climate, you may never know the issues existed until you went to shoot in a cold climate.</p>
<p>The notice is dated January 2013, so I assume all cameras manufactured after that date would be unaffected. There is no serial number range that I can see, nor do we know how widespread the issue is. However, if you have experienced this phenomenon, you now know what it is.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
</div>
</div>
</div>
</div>
```


----------



## dhachey77 (Apr 3, 2014)

Oh damn, I'm going to both Antarctica and Iceland later this year. How am I to determine if my 1D X is affected? Is there a serial number list to check? I haven't had any problems with it so far, but never really shot in really cold weather.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 3, 2014)

I wonder about sending it in for prophylactic replacement?


----------



## Besisika (Apr 3, 2014)

I don't think this affects all 1DX, mine works flawlessly at -35Celcius. I live in Montreal, I have used it more than 5 times below -35 (pond hockey on a lake, barbegazzi for example) and more than 10 time below 0 (hockey games) this year and it autofocused without any issue. The only challenge is that you can't chimp after 5 min and you drain your batteries 3 times faster.


----------



## tomscott (Apr 3, 2014)

Surely if this was the case there would have been a lot of unhappy sports photographers at the winter olympics...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 3, 2014)

tomscott said:


> Surely if this was the case there would have been a lot of unhappy sports photographers at the winter olympics...



Perhaps not - I recall hearing frequent concerns about snow melting due to unseasonably warm temps (in the 50's °F overnight some nights).


----------



## GDub (Apr 3, 2014)

Besisika said:


> I don't think this affects all 1DX, mine works flawlessly at -35Celcius. I live in Montreal, I have used it more than 5 times below -35 (pond hockey on a lake, barbegazzi for example)...



I also live in Montréal, and I don't recall any -35 C days this winter. There may have been a couple of nights that were +/- -30 C and several days that were +/- -20 C, but that's it. I know because I walk the city a LOT and when it gets down to and below -18 C, I don't go out except for short excursions--aka, for supplies. Just saying.


----------



## Lightmaster (Apr 4, 2014)

will put it in the deep freezer...


----------



## kphoto99 (Apr 4, 2014)

GDub said:


> Besisika said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think this affects all 1DX, mine works flawlessly at -35Celcius. I live in Montreal, I have used it more than 5 times below -35 (pond hockey on a lake, barbegazzi for example)...
> ...



I would guess that Besiska confused real temperatures with wind chill temperatures. 

Wind chill only affects living beings, it does not affect the camera.


----------



## 9VIII (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm surprised they're bothering at all given that every camera manual I've ever seen just says not to use it below freezing.


----------



## dslrdummy (Apr 4, 2014)

Oh well, I won't buy one then ;D


----------



## arbitrage (Apr 4, 2014)

I've used mine all winter in the Yukon Territory at -25C or so for hours on end. Also lots of shooting at slightly milder -10 to -5C and mine has never shown this error. I guess I'll just keep shooting and forget I ever read this ;D

EDIT: just read that this was a Jan 2013 memo. I had thought it was from this January. My 1DX is newer than that so no wonder I have no problems.


----------



## traingineer (Apr 4, 2014)

Well, it seems like the world is going to end.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 4, 2014)

I updated the post to include the date the issue was reported internally at Canon, as well as a photo showing what the issue is.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Apr 4, 2014)

Well good luck folks! From canons website:

Working Temperature Range 
32-104°F/0-40°C

Sometimes they work and sometimes they dont. Perhaps canon will fix the problem out of the kindness of their hearts which they do from time to time. However using it below working spec does give them an out if they so choose.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 4, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> Well good luck folks! From canons website:
> 
> Working Temperature Range
> 32-104°F/0-40°C
> ...



They have fixed the issue on cameras produced after January 2013, and they silently fix the camera if you take it in for service because of this issue, you probably get a "focus adjustment/calibration" as the work done.


----------



## dhachey77 (Apr 4, 2014)

Canon Rumors said:


> I updated the post to include the date the issue was reported internally at Canon, as well as a photo showing what the issue is.



I retract my concerns. Thanks to the moderator's update, the date of manufacture of my body is most likely out of the affected range. It really irks me when manufacturers put out these internal product advisories, but don't tell consumers.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 4, 2014)

dhachey77 said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > I updated the post to include the date the issue was reported internally at Canon, as well as a photo showing what the issue is.
> ...


Lawyers, on the other hand, love it. Hiding a problem is the stuff of class action lawsuits, and the attorneys always win.


----------



## Viggo (Apr 4, 2014)

Wonder what causes some cameras to completely stop and that's it and others to work as it would in warm weather. I can understand for exampl afma tolerances, but this is strange to me at least.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Apr 4, 2014)

dhachey77 said:


> Oh damn, I'm going to both Antarctica and Iceland later this year. How am I to determine if my 1D X is affected? Is there a serial number list to check? I haven't had any problems with it so far, but never really shot in really cold weather.



Put it in the freezer?


----------



## traveller (Apr 4, 2014)

This is one of the "joys" of the internet age; whereas in previous years, not many outside of the select few would have know of this issue (or noticed it), now it will be splashed all over the web with accompanying howls of derision. Or perhaps it is leading to companies being more open with service notices: Canon seem to be getting better after being badly burnt by the whole 1D MkIII AF episode; Nikon are learning the lesson the hard way! Was Six Sigma always a myth?


----------



## chanceslost (Apr 4, 2014)

traveller said:


> Was Six Sigma always a myth?



I thought it used to take six Sigmas to get a good one, but their QA is getting better.


----------



## Jon (Apr 4, 2014)

I just finished a trip in early March across Baffin Island in the high Canadian Arctic, our daytime/nighttime temps were ~ 
-35/-40C and we camped the entire time, so the gear was subject to cold the entire time.. I was using a 5D3 and 1Dx (loaner from CPS) Not sure if it had had the modification described, but I experienced no problems with either. My discussions with Canon prior to the trip about the cold and also the two C100 video cameras was the temp rating listed in specs is mostly the battery specs.. I kept batteries for both camera in a vest in between layers, and thus was able to swap warm batteries when needed, (about once a day) The C100's experienced issues with the LCD screen going black from the cold.. We did not try it but I think hand warmers, judiciously placed/taped would have solved that problem.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Apr 4, 2014)

Jon said:


> I just finished a trip in early March across Baffin Island in the high Canadian Arctic, our daytime/nighttime temps were ~
> -35/-40C and we camped the entire time, so the gear was subject to cold the entire time.. I was using a 5D3 and 1Dx (loaner from CPS) Not sure if it had had the modification described, but I experienced no problems with either. My discussions with Canon prior to the trip about the cold and also the two C100 video cameras was the temp rating listed in specs is mostly the battery specs.. I kept batteries for both camera in a vest in between layers, and thus was able to swap warm batteries when needed, (about once a day) The C100's experienced issues with the LCD screen going black from the cold.. We did not try it but I think hand warmers, judiciously placed/taped would have solved that problem.



Its camera specs that are published, not battery specs. I was advised by canon to avoid operating at less than spec but it could take it for a short period of time if left on as the internal components generate heat. Canon recommended no more than 30 minutes below temp but could be extended if precautions were made for supplemental heat.

Ive used battery powered handwarmers in a cooler which work well. The chemical handwarmers generate too much condensation.


----------



## JimB (Apr 4, 2014)

If you have the info please release... Particularly about the lenses. I have thousands invested in L lenses and if there are problems I would like to know. If there are lens problems with models I currently do not own as yet it would be very useful to avoid when planning future purchases.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 7, 2014)

My 1D X was a pre-release pre-order, and although I haven't used it extensively in sub-freezing temps, I have been out shooting eagles on a couple of occasions for a few <32 °F hours, and for several shorter periods when my kids were out playing in the snow. I experienced no AF issues on those occasions.


----------



## cpagility (May 3, 2014)

I have one of the early 1dx models and I had it in Yellowstone for a week in Feb 2013 and Feb 2014 with temperatures ranging to -35 below zero (-45 with the wind chill). I didn't have any problems with it at all. 

I sent it in for a clean and check a couple of weeks ago and got a notice back that they were replacing the Mirror Assembly at no charge. 

I got it back and the first time I used it on my 500 f4 (which was also just back from a clean and check) it wouldn't focus at all. I went put on my 1div and shot with that then tried my 70-200 back on the 1dx and it was focusing. I tried the 500 f4 again and it was working. I had mounted and removed the lens a couple of times as well as turning the camera off and on the first time I put that lens on and it didn't work. It now seems to be working fine but I'm not feeling very confident that the problem happened the first time I used it after Canon's mirror assembly replacement.


----------



## East Wind Photography (May 3, 2014)

cpagility said:


> I have one of the early 1dx models and I had it in Yellowstone for a week in Feb 2013 and Feb 2014 with temperatures ranging to -35 below zero (-45 with the wind chill). I didn't have any problems with it at all.
> 
> I sent it in for a clean and check a couple of weeks ago and got a notice back that they were replacing the Mirror Assembly at no charge.
> 
> I got it back and the first time I used it on my 500 f4 (which was also just back from a clean and check) it wouldn't focus at all. I went put on my 1div and shot with that then tried my 70-200 back on the 1dx and it was focusing. I tried the 500 f4 again and it was working. I had mounted and removed the lens a couple of times as well as turning the camera off and on the first time I put that lens on and it didn't work. It now seems to be working fine but I'm not feeling very confident that the problem happened the first time I used it after Canon's mirror assembly replacement.



May have been a coincidence. Ive had it happen to me on other bodies and usually just unlocking the lens and relocking gets it going again. I now routinely clean the lens contacts with high grade contact cleaner and a qtip and the issues are less seldom. Maybe once per year. If it recurs you may want to have them check it out again.


----------

